
“Dress for the job you want, not the job you have.” - FuNe
That is a nice maxim that I got by today and it got me wondering. Being on a technical role myself I do not dress very well at office. I&#x27;m not wearing rugs but I&#x27;m not even close to the business-casual realm let alone the costume one. Do you think that the way a technical employee dresses is important? Do you dress up at the office? Do you think the way you dress played a role in a promotion you got or lost?
======
JSeymourATL
Recalling an old boss who admonished the staff-- business casual doesn't mean
dress like a slob. Look professional people.

New research shows that when workers wear nicer clothes, they achieve more.
>[http://www.wsj.com/articles/why-dressing-for-success-
leads-t...](http://www.wsj.com/articles/why-dressing-for-success-leads-to-
success-1456110340?mg=id-wsj)

------
steve90
This is why I always dress like Flavor Flav.

